# cancelled case



## cbunti (Oct 29, 2009)

This is an usual case where the anesthesiologist administered anesthesia and intubated the patient. The patient was under his care and monitored from 1328 to 1509. Case was cancelled and no incision was made because the patient that had surgery prior began to bleed and had to be emergently returned to the OR (same surgeon). How would you properly code this since the surgery never started?


----------



## cbunti (Oct 29, 2009)

I forgot to mention they started an art line and thoracic epidural for post op pain. The surgery was done 3 days later.


----------



## jdrueppel (Oct 29, 2009)

cbunti,

All elements necessary to charge for these service were met so the charges could be billed as usual adding the dx of V64.3.  ***That being said, I suggest you establish a formal Billing Policy for cancelled cases.  Your policy can range from billing full charges to reducing charges depending on the exact circumstance.  We have a policy in place addressing Billing Procedures when this occurs specifically for 1) before induction and also 2) after induction before incision.  Feel free to send me a private message with your contact info if you want to discuss it further.

Julie, CPC


----------

